# Average womens draw weight.



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

I shoot 45 lbs. I have only been shooting for about a year. I'm a fairly small lady. It really depends on what she is comfortable with. Let her shoot some bows set at 30 and if she thinks that is too easy work up to try out a bow set a 40 or more.


----------



## BigBuckBabe (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a 26 inch draw by the way


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I shoot 50 lb, but I started at about 35 lbs. That is enough to hunt with, and still pretty easy to pull. It's a good place to begin.


----------



## woodrow (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tips so far. She's a pretty tough chick, but I just didn't have a clue as to where to start her. Utah regulations require a 40 lb draw minimum, so I'm glad to hear that you ladies are able to pull that back. She wants to hunt, but in utah you have to pick a season and a weapon, I bow hunt, (obviously) and she wants to be able to hunt with me, not another season. I guess its time to start looking at bows.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't hunt, I shoot strictly target.

I pull 46 lbs.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

My draw length is 27" and I am pulling about 57 lbs with my hunting bow.


----------



## atomic archer (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm a 26" draw. I can shoot 50#, but don't currently hunt, so I shoot 40# to avoid any joint issues ( I have a history of bursitis).


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

53#


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I started out pulling 30lbs , 23.5" DL
Now at 39lbs


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

i started with 26.5 draw at 40# but now have mine set at 25.5(lost an inch over the year i guess) and 42#and i cant seem to get them grouping again like i was before i had it shortend


----------



## Sawed_Off (Sep 26, 2007)

I currently shoot #50 on my hunting rig. I started at #35 2yrs ago


----------



## archergurl07 (Jul 30, 2007)

I've been shooting for about a year, I have a 25" draw length and pull 40#


----------



## genuinejewell (Dec 30, 2007)

This will be my third year hunting. The last two years I was shooting 26 inch draw at 48#. This year I'm shooting 25 inch draw at 52#. The 26 inch kept hitting me on the arm, OUCH!!!!


----------



## bwooch (Aug 13, 2008)

I just recently purchased my first bow as well.... It's only been a couple of weeks but I started with 40# with a 26.5 inch draw length.... tell her good luck and have fun... I found archery to be very addictive and I love it!!!:elch:


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

When I bought my bow last year I chose the 40-50#. I was fairly out of shape at the time coming off a neck injury so the pro shop cranked it down to the lowest 40# and I could pull that back enough to shoot about 10 arrows then I was worn out. I am in better shape this summer and can shoot about 100 arrows (or more if I have alot of time) during a practice session. A few days ago I turned it up to about 43-44#. I still have no problem pulling it back it just feels a little stiffer now. I'm hoping to be closer to 50# in 5 weeks when season starts. This will be my 2nd hunting season. I have a 25.5" draw. My pro shop guy suggested that being new to bowhunting I start out at a low weight that is easy-ish to draw and just shoot to get a feel for my bow and not make my arms so tired that I wouldnt want to practice. Then as I got comfortable with my bow and accurate with my arrow placement to crank it up some and start over  I'm hoping in a few years to graduate to a bow with a higher draw weight (like the DXT :drool: )


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

My wife shoots indoors with 45 lbs, 3-d and hunting around 50. When she was shooting a lot 2 years ago I saw her grab a 65 lb Pearson demo bow and shoot 5 or 6 arrows. You will quickly build those muscles and a 40-50 lb bow is usually the way to go. Even though I shoot a hoyt, I think the mathew's Mustangs and even the Switchback xt are great bows for Women starting out. Under 26" draw and I'd lean towards the mustang or even the ignition if you are very shall framed, over 26" and I'd lean towards the full-size bows. You can usually back a 50 lb max mathew's bow way down in the mid 30's without a problem. Then in a few months when your muscles have developed you won't be looking for a different bow. Add to that the fact that there are a lot of good deals on those bows plus you can get your money back out of them if you resell later on.


----------



## ABlade (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm 5'3", 120 lbs with a 23" draw and started with 30# to get the form down and worked my way up to 40#. I shot many full FITAs in college with no problem. The muscles develop fast for archery, even for a small person. I found it easier for stamina's sake to shoot a Mathews because they are not as heavy as a Hoyt, but don't offer as many choices looks wise. I now have a 50# that I am working up to because I wanted more accuracy with outdoor distances, but so far it's a grudge match.


----------

